# Happy Birthday Gil!!!



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday Gil








Hope u have a great day today!!

x​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

happy b-day Gil


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday GB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

happy birthday mr president........oh wrong person...happy birthday!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Gil! Thanks for all you do to keep this site running great and always working on new ideas for improvements!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*GIL*


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday. Thank you for maintaining this site and putting up with all the BS that comes along with it.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy brithday Gil make it a good one


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Happy Birthday Gil! :t:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY G-Man!!
Many, many more..... :t:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy B day G-Unit


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Tried to push this present through the keyboard.

http://www.automobilemag.com/multim...03_lamborghini_gallardo_police_car_01_445.jpg


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope you have the day off...


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Happy Bday!!! 

int:int::rofl:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Happy Birfday.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Inspector said:


> Tried to push this present through the keyboard.
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/multim...03_lamborghini_gallardo_police_car_01_445.jpg


That's my baby!

Thanks everyone..

Here is my desktop


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What are you up too for your day? Did you work?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Any truth to the rumor that the Fire Dept. had to be on stand by while you lit all the candles on your cake?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

nah, took the week off. and last week with jury duty was like a vaca too. No major plans except to start counting backwards.



94c said:


> Any truth to the rumor that the Fire Dept. had to be on stand by while you lit all the candles on your cake?


no there were only 36 of them smartass....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Gil. I'll buy you a drink tomorrow night! :beer:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Gil said:


> nah, took the week off. and last week with jury duty was like a vaca too. No major plans except to start counting backwards.
> 
> no there were only 36 of them smartass....


don't feel bad. I'm at the stage where I only get the single digital candles.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

happy birfday!


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday G!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh Gil gets plenty on his birthday...he don't need no stinkin' candles!


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy B - Day Bro, thanks for all of the hours put into the site, this site has become one of my favorite outlets.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Happy Birthday Gil!!! Don't party to hard @ the Masscops meet and greet part Deux...


----------

